# Union pedal question



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 7, 2022)

I have these set of  Union waffle block pedals. They are 9/16  and wondered if there is a way to remove the blocks for use on a 1/2 set of pedals. Would grinding the end off these bolts do the trick? Seems too easy. Thanks for any help.


----------



## bloo (Jun 7, 2022)

Yes.

I think. I last attempted disassembly of some waffle pedals about like those a little over 40 years ago, so take it with a grain of salt if you like. I believe they just screwed the nuts on and then smooshed the bolts over. Grinding was the only way in. Measure the length of the blocks though, they might not be standard.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jun 7, 2022)

bloo said:


> Yes.
> 
> I think. I last attempted disassembly of some waffle pedals about like those a little over 40 years ago, so take it with a grain of salt if you like. I believe they just screwed the nuts on and then smooshed the bolts over. Grinding was the only way in. Measure the length of the blocks though, they might not be standard.



Thanks


----------



## J-wagon (Jun 7, 2022)

If the axles are same length, possible to swap axle and bearings?


----------



## bloo (Jun 7, 2022)

No

Once again, this was long ago, so take with a grain of salt if you like. When you get it apart, the end of the axle is smooshed so you can't take it apart. Disposable junk. Also, back then it seemed like every one of them was bent, so you wouldn't want to use the original axles anyway. I have a set of 1/2" here, bent of course, I keep threatening to take them apart and adapt different axles. Removing the original axles will destroy them. Also, there really isn't room for the adjuster nut because the outer cup is shallow. You could turn the barrel upside down, but then the inside end bearings would be very close to the outside and probably prone to contamination. Or, if you had a second set of pedals you could shorten the barrel a little and use inner cups on both ends.


----------

